# sbcl-1.1.4



## MNIHKLOM (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi,

I am installing sbcl-1.1.4 , the lastest one from ports tree.  I have installed sbcl-1.1.3 before this one and select binary option when I did
`#  make config`
I got an errors that said some contributions fail to pass the test and the build stop.
Actually, I would do a 
`#  portupgrade -pew sbcl` 
but that process is quite complicate for me so the safest one is first to make and do a portupgrade later if nothing wrong.  

Since I am quite new to sbcl,  I do not understand what they are saying from a few mailing lists describing the same problem as mine.

Here are a tail of that make output


> gmake: Leaving directory `/kaitag/MANEE/usr/ports/lang/sbcl/work/sbcl-1.1.4/contrib/sb-sprof'
> 
> WARNING! Some of the contrib modules did not build successfully or pass
> their self-tests. Failed contribs:"
> ...



I have attached script output of make build command too, http://pastebin.com/k9viutZX.

My system is

```
[MNIHKLOM] ~% uname -a
FreeBSD MNIHKLOM.jesgroup.in.th 9.1-STABLE FreeBSD 9.1-STABLE #4 r245872: Sun Jan 27 10:07:55 ICT 2013     root@:/kaitag/obj/usr/src/sys/THUNYALICE  amd64
```

Oh yes, I use gcc46 for building sbcl, clang do not go at all.

Thanks in advance for any helps and hints.


With best regards,
MNIHKLOM


----------

